# Mac file vault (locked out)



## gypsy8844 (Oct 12, 2008)

I made the mistake of activating "file vault" on my macbook. Because the HD was 2/3 full, it seized up and wouldn't let me into the account. As advised, I set up a new admin account and in preferences, gave permission to the new admin to "read and write". A new password was created, but still unable to access the "home directory", from where I could have shut file vault down. I hate to lose all my files. (I now have an external HD). Has anyone any suggestions for this situation? Thanks


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

If you don't know the password, you're out of luck.

From the help file:


> Don't forget your master password. If you turn on FileVault and then forget both your login password and your master password, you won't be able to log in to your account, and your files and settings will be lost forever.


----------

